# Video parlantes 200W rms



## El Pelado (Ago 8, 2011)

Estos parlantes no se comparan con ninguno que haya dando vueltas por ahí,  ya que los creó el mismo usuario que grabó el video. Tienen una potencia de 200 watts y cuando suenan al máximo parece que se está en medio de un terremoto. Fuente minutouno.com.ar (Será verdad??)


----------



## Dano (Ago 8, 2011)

Ayer o antes de ayer me enviaron ese video por FB, y de primera te das cuenta que es fake. 
Igual mas de uno se lo come...


----------



## malesi (Ago 8, 2011)

Por el ritmo que hay en la mesa
por lo menos 2, yo creo que tres
tios dando golpes a la mesa


----------



## Tavo (Ago 8, 2011)

FAKE TOTAL!!! :enfadado:

Dejate de jod**, quién se cree que eso es verdad???

Ni con un subwoofer de 12 se lograría eso, *a menos que el cono esté sujetado directamente al escritorio*, cosa que se rompería en unos segundos...
No creo que "el aire" conduzca tanta energía y con tanta fuerza, me parece un *Fake Total.*


----------



## eleccortez (Ago 8, 2011)

jajajaja . estan pateando la mesa


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2011)

jaja mire el video y no lei los comentarios...

Fake!!!  T-O-T-A-L


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 9, 2011)

El Pelado dijo:


> Estos parlantes no se comparan con ninguno que haya dando vueltas por ahí,  ya que los creó el mismo usuario que grabó el video.


Sí claro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Tavo dijo:


> Ni con un subwoofer de 12 se lograría eso


Ese modelo los hay de 10" y 12". El del video parece de 12". Ni aun así, la excursión es de 5,2 mm, es muy poca: 




Ese Subwoofer lo tengo yo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y jamas haría eso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




El del video


Los míos


Aunque en realidad dicen ser de 250 W RMS (igual, la potencia no importa sino su SPL). Yo los amplifico con 400 W RMS cada uno (con programa musical, porque con tonos senoidales ya empiezan a oler raro); los dos que tengo no llegan a hacer eso, mucho menos uno solo


----------



## El Pelado (Ago 9, 2011)

JAjaj!! sabia que iba a desatar una ola!! Totalmente de acuerdo, FAKE total, me imagino al loquito sacudiendo el escritorio!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2011)

Es el celular el que vibra...

Tomado de los coments de YT


----------



## luchoelectronica (Ago 10, 2011)

jajajajajajajajajaj es genial es completamente ridiculo 

se nota que no es real igual esta bueno como video divertido de Animal planet.


----------



## zxeth (Oct 3, 2011)

si este no lo puede hacer




entonces ese es un re fake  (ojo excepto que el parlantito ese aguante 20000watts )


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 5, 2011)

aguante steve meade, grosos equipos hace.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2011)




----------

